# Best Diet Plan: 6 Mini Meals or 3 Squares a Day?



## Gena Marie (Apr 6, 2011)

March 31, 2011--Eating small meals frequently throughout the day may not help take the bite out of your hunger while you are dieting, according to a new study.

Many diets and dietitians promote such mini meals, but they may not be any better than three square meals a day when it comes to feeling full and satisfied, according to a new study in Obesity.

???You hear a lot in the lay press claiming that mini meals were better, but there was no scientific evidence to support these claims,??? says study researcher Heather J. Leidy, PhD, an assistant professor of nutrition and exercise physiology at the University of Missouri in Columbia. Leidy was getting her PhD at Purdue University in West Lafayette, Ind., when the study was conducted.  ???We are not saying three meals a day is the best, but mini meals are not any more beneficial at controlling appetite,??? she says.

3 Meals vs. 6
Twenty seven overweight or obese men were placed on a reduced-calorie diet in which either 25% or 14% of the calories came from lean protein for 12 weeks. Men were asked to eat the same diet as three meals or six meals a day for three days starting at week seven, and then they switched to the other eating pattern for three more days.

Men recorded their feelings of hunger or satiety every hour that they were awake during the three- or six-meal-a-day portion of the study using an electronic device.

Men who ate low-calorie, high-protein diets felt more satisfied and less hungry than those eating a low-calorie, normal protein diet, the new study showed.

Those men who ate six mini meals a day showed no improvement in appetite control or perceived fullness compared to those who ate three meals a day.

The findings are likely applicable to overweight or obese women, Leidy says. Some people such as athletes, recreational runners, and people with diabetes or prediabetes, however, may benefit from eating smaller meals more frequently throughout the day, she says.

???But eating more frequently is not the best diet strategy to combat obesity,??? she says.

No One-Size-Fits All Strategy
This is a tricky one, says Dana Greene, MS, RD, a nutritionist in Brookline, Mass. ???Some people enjoy eating small meals throughout the day, and others don't have the time and/or don't care to eat so frequently,??? she says.  

The three meals in this study were calorie controlled, which is what helps weight loss, Greene says.  

???It was thought that eating small meals more frequently helps stabilize blood sugar and better controls appetite, but if those frequent meals aren't appropriately portioned, this won't work,??? she says.  ???I don't think there is a one-size-fits-all answer.???

Unrealistic Expectations
Tanya Zuckerbrot, RD, author of The F-Factor Diet and a New York City-based nutritionist, says that "a diet consisting of six meals throughout the day can be unrealistic to maintain considering people???s hectic lifestyles.???

In an email, she says that ???when you eat a more substantial meal, you get increased sensory stimulation because you have more food going through your mouth and you???re eating for a longer period of time, both of which help to promote feelings of satisfaction.???

Zuckerbrot promotes a combination of lean protein and fiber at every meal.  ???Meals consisting of a combination of fiber and protein will help keep you feeling full longer because they take the longest time to digest,??? she says. ???They also keep blood sugar levels stabilized and thus prevent drastic spikes and crashes in sugar levels that can ultimately lead to increased hunger, bingeing, and/or making poor choices at mealtimes.???

The National Pork Board and the American Egg Board funded the new study. Eggs and lean pork were among the main sources of protein in the diets.


----------



## patricio (Apr 9, 2011)

It's really difficult to get good scientific evidence about the long-term results of diets. First of all, sample sizes are usually small (27 patients are not enough for a solid statistical conclusion). 
On the other hand, you can always be sure if people take a couple of pills every day, but you can't trust them to eat the right meals everyday ( owerweight people tend to cheat too much)
That's why medicine knows what drugs are better for hypertension, which antibiotic is better for each bacteria, but still has no clue about what diet is best


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2011)

There is increasing evidence that larger, less-frequent feedings are not only more satiating, but improve glycemic control in type II diabetics. 

At the end of the day it's cals in, cals out when it comes to your weight, and that part is the big one. Macronutrient mix, meal timing, frequency and size, food choices... those impact "everything else" - comfort, health, feeling of well-being, etc. 

Figure out a way to eat that keeps your weight where you want it and doesn't make you crazy. For many of us, we're re-discovering what our ancestors always knew: three meals, no snacks.


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Built said:


> For many of us, we're re-discovering what our ancestors always knew: three meals, no snacks.



my ancestors were fat too...


----------



## Vick (Apr 13, 2011)

I think maintaining a small stomach helps and the extra insulin from the extra meals helps too.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 13, 2011)

It is hard to get good "evidence". Just do what works for you personally. Experiment, try different things. What works for you may not work for me and vice versa.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 13, 2011)

Anybody notice that the study subjects were only men?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 13, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Anybody notice that the study subjects were only men?



Well yea.  Someone had to be in the kitchen making all this food.


























I'm going to get shot, aren't I.


----------



## Sidney (Apr 14, 2011)

6 meals.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 14, 2011)

Built said:


> There is increasing evidence that larger, less-frequent feedings are not only more satiating, but improve glycemic control in type II diabetics.
> 
> At the end of the day it's cals in, cals out when it comes to your weight, and that part is the big one. Macronutrient mix, meal timing, frequency and size, food choices... those impact "everything else" - comfort, health, feeling of well-being, etc.
> 
> Figure out a way to eat that keeps your weight where you want it and doesn't make you crazy. For many of us, we're re-discovering what our ancestors always knew: three meals, no snacks.


 
This is my opinion as well. For a long time I did the six meal a day thing religiously, somedays I still eat 6. But I also realized that many days I made myself miserable eating that way. So I now eat pretty much based on hunger. Most days I eat 3-4 meals a day, 
 and my growth has not been hindered at all. I actually think it helps me mentally but has also allowed me to grow muscle and stay a bit leaner.


----------



## Sidney (Apr 14, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> This is my opinion as well. For a long time I did the six meal a day thing religiously, somedays I still eat 6. But I also realized that many days I made myself miserable eating that way. So I now eat pretty much based on hunger. Most days I eat 3-4 meals a day,
> and my growth has not been hindered at all. I actually think it helps me mentally but has also allowed me to grow muscle and stay a bit leaner.


 
depends on goals...


----------



## toothache (Apr 14, 2011)

When I ate 5-6 meals a day it seemed I was always hungry.  Now I eat 3 meals and I'm not hungry like I was with the multiple meals.  It doesn't seem to hinder my growth either as long as I get enough protein and carbs.


----------



## Sidney (Apr 14, 2011)

toothache said:


> When I ate 5-6 meals a day it seemed I was always hungry. Now I eat 3 meals and I'm not hungry like I was with the multiple meals. It doesn't seem to hinder my growth either as long as I get enough protein and carbs.


 
Aagain depends on goals. Gain weight, less meals bigger protions. Lose weight smaller portions, more meals.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been doing the 5-6 small meals things for a good 15 yrs and had my stomach alarm going off w/ me skipping "being hungry" and going straight to "completely depleted". Recently I took a couple months off from training for a number of reasons, and also let the diet go because I've been basically competition dieting for the last 2 yrs. Not training led directly to no real "fuel demands" and eating more out of boredom than anything else. The result - not really hungry in the morning. 

So this was a great time to slide over to an Intermittent Fasting (IF) approach - since I train at night, this schedule is essentially:

Meal 1 (1 pm): 20% of total cals
Meal 2 (5 pm): 20% of total cals
Meal 3 (9 pm): PWO / 60% of total cals

Lower cals, higher fats, lower carbs on cardio days, higher cals, higher carbs, lower fats on training days. Still averaging out to my usual 1700-1800 cals for cutting. 

Haven't had any issues w/ being really hungry and havent' noticed any impact on energy levels or training impact. I'm still sorta formalizing my diet, still need to tweak it a little, and start upping my cardio so this will get more optimized in the coming months - my immediate goal is just to cut to bikini body for a planned trip to Florida in June. Due to a recurring shoulder injury, I've had to drop back contest prep this year and going back to basics w/ my training - squat / push / pull.


----------



## Silver Back (Apr 15, 2011)

I love it!

I've been eating three squares for a while now following an IF lifestyle. My body has changed dramatically for the better. Plus eating 1000+ kcal meals is very satisfying


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I've been doing the 5-6 small meals things for a good 15 yrs and had my stomach alarm going off w/ me skipping "being hungry" and going straight to "completely depleted". Recently I took a couple months off from training for a number of reasons, and also let the diet go because I've been basically competition dieting for the last 2 yrs. Not training led directly to no real "fuel demands" and eating more out of boredom than anything else. The result - not really hungry in the morning.
> 
> So this was a great time to slide over to an Intermittent Fasting (IF) approach - since I train at night, this schedule is essentially:
> 
> ...



Sassy, I am SO VERY INTERESTED to hear how this works for you. You've been SO disciplined with your diet, and for so long - you really will be the acid-test here. I did the six meals thing for about 8 years, so it's been an interesting trip for me to do this, too. I haven't tried truly dieting down on this, but I'm finding that even by feel, without weighing food, three meals a day, with a whey shake before each, and my weight is stable at 145-148 lbs, which keeps me at about 19-20% bodyfat with literally zero planning. I do not suspect cutting will be as hard this way as it was on my former six-meal plan. 



Silver Back said:


> I love it!
> 
> I've been eating three squares for a while now following an IF lifestyle. My body has changed dramatically for the better. Plus eating 1000+ kcal meals is very satisfying


 Don't you just LOVE the big honkin' supper?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 15, 2011)

+1 for being interested in your diet Sassy.  Will you keep up updated on progress?  I'd love to know how this works out as it seems to be a good middle ground between extreme dieting (PSMF, UD2.0) and normal steady state dieting.


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 15, 2011)

I tend to do best on 4 or 5 meals per day. I also find that the later I start eating in the day the better I feel.

I do think that meal frequency is highly individual.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

I do much better eating later, also.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sidney said:


> depends on goals...


 

Just stating what works for me, my training partner does 6-8 meals a day, every day and that works for him. I'm a bit older then he is and that many meals just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

Sidney said:


> Aagain depends on goals. Gain weight, less meals bigger protions. Lose weight smaller portions, more meals.



Other way around.

Gain weight - you need more food. For many, it's way more comfortable to eat more frequently rather than trying to eat double-sized meals three times a day. 

Lose weight - you need to eat less food. Fewer meals means larger meals - which are generally more satiating then multiple tiny snacks.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Built said:


> Sassy, I am SO VERY INTERESTED to hear how this works for you. You've been SO disciplined with your diet, and for so long - you really will be the acid-test here. I did the six meals thing for about 8 years, so it's been an interesting trip for me to do this, too. I haven't tried truly dieting down on this, but I'm finding that even by feel, without weighing food, three meals a day, with a whey shake before each, and my weight is stable at 145-148 lbs, which keeps me at about 19-20% bodyfat with literally zero planning. I do not suspect cutting will be as hard this way as it was on my former six-meal plan.
> 
> Don't you just LOVE the big honkin' supper?





danzik17 said:


> +1 for being interested in your diet Sassy.  Will you keep up updated on progress?  I'd love to know how this works out as it seems to be a good middle ground between extreme dieting (PSMF, UD2.0) and normal steady state dieting.



I've done a variety of diets - I am most comfortable w/ lower carb, but high fat bogs me down too - so I stick w/ both of those on the lower side. I still, out of habit, measure out 5 oz of my proteins or whatever it is, end up w/ about 35 g /meal. 

Something that has made a huge difference in my dieting is use of hoodia. Anecdotally it sounds like it "works" for about 50% of people who use it.  Its not somethign that you start using it and notice a dramatic effect. Rather I just include it in my supplement pile when its time to start competition prep (so we're looking at a 4-5 month time period). It mostly just kills my 'taste' for things and essentialy I am almost completely unstimiulated by taste or suggestion of taste or craving. I recall the first time I used it, it worked amazingly well but when my competition was over, I noticed how much I missed enjoying the taste of things. When the stuff cleared out of my system, I found a much greater appreciation for the simple taste of things. 

So now carry this out 5-6 yrs and generally I eat for fuel or out of boredom. As I get closer to a competition date I definitely have certain cravings based on what has been removed from my diet, but for the most part, I'm much less taste-driven these days. Makes it much easier to switch my regular eating to whatever diet I'm on.

Just for ref, here's a high level list of the types of diets I've used over the years:

All of these are based on 5/6 small meals per day:

- carb cycling -- AWESOME, love it.. once you get past your first 'low carb' day. Have used this many times. Total cals were around 1750.

- carb cycling, but splitting up meals into protein + carbs or protein + fats, never mixing carbs & fats. Worked great, also was working w/ a guy who varied the diet every 3 days and based changes on taking 9 pt bodyfat measures every 3 days. Again total cals around 1750.

- keto - I found this very easy to follow but feel I lost muscle mass on it. I'd also add the total cals were ridiculously low in my particular case. (e.g. 800/day .. yea.. don't recommend this). For competition, I got down to 151 lb on stage but the exhaustion and muscle loss was apparent.

- Beverly International diet - essentially keto, but w/ big carb refeeds on Monday & Thurs (or Sun / Wed) Each day starts w/ 1/2 grapefruit as a carb, and protein & veggies or fats. I also found this very easy to follow. Cals were more like 15-1600.  I also came in the tightest I've ever done (tho still need work on conditioning), and came in a couple lbs lighter than the low cal keto diet, and looked better.

I also tried PMSF and UD20 - these I couldn't handle the extremeness of them and I was literally scared of the ultra huge carb ups. I ran these several months after the extreme keto period so possible I was still recovering from that. Built will remember this - I had a terrible time w/ any diet at this time. But generally I judge a diet's success (at least for me) in terms how easy it is for me to adapt to. As you can see, I do adapt pretty well to diets, so if it isn't working for me, its probably something not worth spending my time on. 

IF was an easy switch because I already had an overfed, no-stress diet going on. I do much better in a structured diet framework than w/o it, and this has been fairly easy to adapt to. I get hungry but I can deal w/ it as long as I'm not crashing. W/ the 5-6 meals per day, I rarely got hungry, but would go directly to depleted crashing when my metabolism is on point. I'll have to watch this diet as I get a regular training schedule up and running.

So far its only been 6 days and so far no issues. I was more hungry than usual this morning because I didn't eat as much last night - I happened to slip leaving work and scuffed up my right knee and left wrist, so opted to skip cardio as I felt a little "shock" in my system absorbing the impact of the wipeout. 

Today, since it is Friday, I actually got a break from my 12-15 hr days at work I've been doing since the beginning of February, I'm looking forward to a balls to the wall workout!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's something else I just thought about between the 5-6 small meals & IF - as I mentioned above - w/ the 5-6 small meals - when it is time to eat, I'm not hungry, I'm completely depleted. The cost of this is beign fuzzy in the head right before eating time. I'd say w/ IF, even when I'm hungry, I'm completely there and not fuzzy at all.... For work, this is a big plus!


----------



## rihaan (Apr 15, 2011)

here are some steps that i followed, and i hope you will also followed these steps..

1.Eat based on whether you are hungry and not how much food is before you.
2.Eat small meals throughout the day.
3.Get rid of high-fat food.
4.Stay away from your trigger foods.
5.Don???t drink diet sodas.
6.Keep a regular exercise regime.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

rihaan said:


> here are some steps that i followed, and i hope you will also followed these steps..
> 
> 1.Eat based on whether you are hungry and not how much food is before you.
> 2.Eat small meals throughout the day.


No thanks. 


rihaan said:


> 3.Get rid of high-fat food.


Also no, thanks.


rihaan said:


> 4.Stay away from your trigger foods.
> 5.Don???t drink diet sodas.
> 6.Keep a regular exercise regime.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 15, 2011)

Built said:


> Other way around.
> 
> Gain weight - you need more food. For many, it's way more comfortable to eat more frequently rather than trying to eat double-sized meals three times a day.


Ya it would suck to have to eat like 1800 calories three times a day. I can't imagine less than 5-7 meals a day for the amount of calories I eat now.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

Built said:


> Other way around.
> 
> Gain weight - you need more food. For many, it's way more comfortable to eat more frequently rather than trying to eat double-sized meals three times a day.
> 
> Lose weight - you need to eat less food. Fewer meals means larger meals - which are generally more satiating then multiple tiny snacks.





ihateschoolmt said:


> Ya it would suck to have to eat like 1800 calories three times a day. I can't imagine less than 5-7 meals a day for the amount of calories I eat now.



And this is why. ^


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 16, 2011)

Eat 5-6 small meals per day..it makes sure your stomach does not have a full impact 3 times a day,rather it works at optimum levels in the day


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 16, 2011)

This coming from a person with higher BF% then most on this board... i tried the 6small meals and it flat out sucked FOR ME, i found larger portions and less sittings keeps ME satisfied.... but what may work for me may not work for you.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2011)

jasjotbains said:


> Eat 5-6 small meals per day..it makes sure your stomach does not have a full impact 3 times a day,rather it works at optimum levels in the day


Describe optimum. 



RedWindsor said:


> This coming from a person with higher BF% then most on this board... i tried the 6small meals and it flat out sucked FOR ME, i found larger portions and less sittings keeps ME satisfied.... but what may work for me may not work for you.



This does indeed seem to be a bigger problem with fatties and with dieted-down former-fatties like me. Normal satiety signals become impaired; we need a stronger "fed" signal in order to feel it.


----------



## Marat (Apr 16, 2011)

Built said:


> we need a stronger "fed" signal in order to feel it.




SKIP TO ABOUT 2:16






YouTube Video


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I've been doing the 5-6 small meals things for a good 15 yrs and had my stomach alarm going off w/ me skipping "being hungry" and going straight to "completely depleted". Recently I took a couple months off from training for a number of reasons, and also let the diet go because I've been basically competition dieting for the last 2 yrs. Not training led directly to no real "fuel demands" and eating more out of boredom than anything else. The result - not really hungry in the morning.
> 
> So this was a great time to slide over to an Intermittent Fasting (IF) approach - since I train at night, this schedule is essentially:
> 
> ...



Sassy, please keep us posted on how this works for you.  I'm very interested to hear the results as well


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Sassy, please keep us posted on how this works for you.  I'm very interested to hear the results as well



To update you guys - I bailed on this because my various injuries & tendonitis are making it so I can't train at the moment - thus no reason to do these carb ups. What I found is that 2 low cal days leave me starving the following morning. After 6 cups of coffee to try to kill my hunger, I barely felt the 3.8 earthquake we had the other day because I was too busy shaking LOL!

I also find I don't do well w/ these big meals so I've switched to my standby keto diet and just cardio for the near-term.


----------

